# sigelei ares coils



## moey0208 (7/4/16)

Hi there. Anyone knows where i can get coils for my sigelei ares tank. I bought the mod from vape kings and can not find coils for my mod anywhere. If there is a rba for my tank as well please let me know about it. Preferably nearby the Johannesburg area. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/4/16)

It looks like @Sir Vape has got some Kanthal & Ni : http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/sigelei-ares-tank-coils


----------



## moey0208 (9/4/16)

@Kuhlkatz Thanks so much. Much appreciated .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

